# 2001 Lexus IS300 - Kenwood install; alt whine w/ RCA's



## BobbyD1120 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello 

I recently installed a Kenwood DD BT HU in my 2001 IS300 using a TYTO-01. The HU only has pre outs for front and subs; so I used a set of "Raptor ISRCAY-2 Y RCA adapter's" to split the front and rear RCA's from the TYTO-01 to the front output on the HU. 










However I get a bad alternator whine w/ these hooked up. So right now I just have the front's from the TYTO-01 hooked up to the front out on the HU. 

Is there a better way to hook up the TYTO-01 as I only have the single set of RCA output on the HU? Do I just need to get a better quality shielded RCA Y? If this is the case can you please recommend a set? I prefer to stay w/ Metra supplies


----------

